# leopard gecko morphs?



## jamesbusby221 (Sep 23, 2010)

anyone tell me what these two morphs are thay i bought today please?


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hypos


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Bex_2011 said:


> Hypos


+1: victory:.


----------



## jamesbusby221 (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

